# EPLAN P8 Lizenz zu verkaufen



## ET_ING (20 Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

aufgrund von betrieblichen Änderungen habe ich zwei EPlan übrig und würde Sie gerne veräußern

1 Platz EPlan Electric P8 Professional  (Preis laut EPlan 13.540,00 Netto)
1 Platz EPlan Elecrtic P8 Select            ( Preis laut EPlan 8.190,00 Netto)

Desweiteren haben wir auch noch folgende Addons:

1. Platz EPlan Fluid Add-On                 (Preis laut EPlan 3.712,00 Netto)

auch die notwendigen Wartungsverträge können kostengünstig übernommen werden. 

Selbstverständlich verlange ich nicht die Preise laut EPlan. 

Bei Interesse können Sie sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Januar 2021)

Die Prof. + Wartungsvertrag bitte mal Preis.
als PN oder hier.... ist egal


----------



## Captain Future (29 Januar 2021)

Nur mal zur Info..... in welche Richtung der Wahnsinn so läuft.
Die Firma Elpan ist ja dabei das Lizenz-System umzustellen.

Demnächst kann man nicht mehr kaufen sondern nur noch mieten. 
Der Jahresbeitrag einer EPlan Electric P8 Professional von 13.540,00 Netto beträgt dann 40% vom Neupreis also 5416,00 Euro.
Es entfällt zwar der Wartungsvertrag weil dann alles inkl. ist aber ich persönlich finde das ist schon eine Hausnummer. 

Wie kleine Firmen das mit den anderen Kosten zusammen erwirtschaften sollen ist mir ein Rätsel.
Für Bestandskunden bleibt erstmal alles so wie es ist..... aber ich denke da werden dann die Preise für die Wartungsverträge weiter nach oben gehen
oder ein anderer Schachzug kommt.

Bis jetzt hat uns in 10 Jahren die Software mit Anschaffungskosten 31.400 Euro gekostet demnächst sind das 54.160 Euro.....


----------



## Rofang (29 Januar 2021)

Wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag schon schrieb, finde ich die Lizenzpolitik bei EPLAN unter aller S..
Man kann nur versuchen als Endkunde geschlossen aufzutreten und seinen Unmut Kund zu tun, auch wenn es nicht wirklich helfen wird.
Im Zweifel, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, auf eine andere Software wechseln. 
WSCAD hat z.B. in vielen Bereichen aufgeholt, auch wenn die Akzeptanz am Markt nicht so groß ist

Gruß

Rofang


----------



## Captain Future (29 Januar 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag schon schrieb, finde ich die Lizenzpolitik bei EPLAN unter aller S..
> Man kann nur versuchen als Endkunde geschlossen aufzutreten und seinen Unmut Kund zu tun, auch wenn es nicht wirklich helfen wird.
> Im Zweifel, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, auf eine andere Software wechseln.
> WSCAD hat z.B. in vielen Bereichen aufgeholt, auch wenn die Akzeptanz am Markt nicht so groß ist
> ...



Da bin ich ganz auf deiner Seite. Diese Abzocke haben ja bald alle drauf. Jedes Jahr eine neue Version wo man die Neuerungen 
nur an der Versionsnummer erkennt.

Wenn man für die gesamte Software von A-Z mal die monatlichen Beträge addiert wird man blind auf den Augen.
Auch das Data  Portal von Eplan ist eine schöne Abzocke. Von vielen Firmen bekommt man keine Makros sonder nur den
Hinweis gibt es ja im Data Portal. Ohne Wartungsvertrag kein Zugang zu den Makros. 
Und über diese beschissene Qualität vieler Makros brauchen wir nicht sprechen die kennt jeder der damit arbeitet.


----------



## GLT (31 Januar 2021)

Problematisch wird es, wenn der AG ePlan als Voraussetzung setzt (z.B. gerne Industrie) - Auftrag oder nicht.

Würden die Kunden Abomodelle kategorisch ablehnen, wäre der Spuk schnell vorbei - aber die breite Masse akzeptiert jeden Mist, den man vorgesetzt bekommt.

Autodesk macht den selben Mist - Kaufoption entfällt, nur noch Abo möglich u. das selbst für die Malversion LT.


----------



## WSCH (3 Februar 2021)

Hallo alle Mitenander,

demnächste möchte ich in Ruhestand gehen und möchte meine Eplan Lizens abgeben.

Eplan P8 Prof. Version von 5.70 bis P8 2.8 mit USB Domgel.

Bei Interesse bitte melden-


----------



## testor (3 Februar 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag schon schrieb, finde ich die Lizenzpolitik bei EPLAN unter aller S..
> Man kann nur versuchen als Endkunde geschlossen aufzutreten und seinen Unmut Kund zu tun, auch wenn es nicht wirklich helfen wird.
> Im Zweifel, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, auf eine andere Software wechseln.
> WSCAD hat z.B. in vielen Bereichen aufgeholt, auch wenn die Akzeptanz am Markt nicht so groß ist
> ...



Die Preise sind ja ne ganz schöne Hausnummer. Was ist den unter so einem Wartungsvertrag zu verstehen?
Wie verhält sich das den zu WSCAD mit dem Preis?


----------



## Captain Future (4 Februar 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja ne ganz schöne Hausnummer. Was ist den unter so einem Wartungsvertrag zu verstehen?
> Wie verhält sich das den zu WSCAD mit dem Preis?



Du bekommst immer die aktuelle Version. 
Kannst im Data Portal die Makros zu den Geräten der Hersteller laden die bei Elpan ihre Daten anbieten.
Darfst bei einer Frage den Support anrufen.

Der Wartungsvertrag für eine Prof. Version kostet uns 2.100 im Jahr
Zusatztools wie zB. Pro Panel und andere haben immer einen eigenen Wartungsvertrag. Pro Panel kostet uns 530 Euro im Jahr.

Jede weitere Lizenz braucht auch einen weiteren Wartungsvertrag.

Was WSCAD kostet weiß ich nicht das müßte mal jemand schreiben der WSCAD hat.
Wir haben zwar WSCAD aber arbeiten damit nicht und haben auch keinen Wartungsvertrag mehr.
An WSCAD sind wir mal über Elektrocad gekommen. Die wurden von WSCAD gekauft und wir sind auf Eplan umgestiegen.


----------



## Master HWE (5 März 2021)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, Ich bin interessiert am Erwerb der angebotenen Lizenzen. Bitte nehmen Sie mit mir Kontakt auf. Danke.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DERElektrikER (6 März 2021)

Hallo, aufgrund von betrieblicher Neuausrichtung werde ich eine meiner beiden Eplan P8 Lizenzen verkaufen. Es handelt sich um eine EPlan Electric P8 Professional Lizenz mit Fluid als Add On. Die Lizenz ist Dongle basierend und wurde bisher noch nicht auf den neuen Lizenz Manager umgestellt. Ich habe für die Lizenz einen aktuellen Softwareservice Vertrag, welcher vom Käufer übernommen werden kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DERElektrikER (6 März 2021)

Hallo, aufgrund von betrieblicher Neuausrichtung werde ich eine meiner beiden Eplan P8 Lizenzen verkaufen. Es handelt sich um eine EPlan Electric P8 Professional Lizenz mit Fluid als Add On. Die Lizenz ist Dongle basierend und wurde bisher noch nicht auf den neuen Lizenz Manager umgestellt. Ich habe für die Lizenz einen aktuellen Softwareservice Vertrag, welcher vom Käufer übernommen werden kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Credofire (5 April 2021)

Was WSCAD angeht, ist schon ne Weile her das ich damit gearbeitet habe, 5 Jahre oder so. Damals hat eine Lizenz um die 4,5 T€ gekostet meine ich und der Wartungsvertrag um die 800€ im Jahr. Mit WSCAD kann man eigentlich sehr gut arbeiten. Als EPlan Ersatz macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn. An die Makros kommt man auch nur mit dem Wartungsvertrag, ist ja glaub ich der selbe Pool wie bei EPlan.


----------



## 3.#6 (6 April 2021)

Credofire schrieb:


> ...An die Makros kommt man auch nur mit dem Wartungsvertrag...


Hallo,
kleiner Einwand: Die Artikeldaten/Makros im WSCADuniverse bekommt man auch ohne den Vertrag, anmelden und dann kann es los gehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kleiner Einwand: Die Artikeldaten/Makros im WSCADuniverse bekommt man auch ohne den Vertrag, anmelden und dann kann es los gehen.



Ja, kann ich so bestätigen. Ich habe keinen Wartungsvertrag und komme an die Makros.


----------



## WagnerRaphael (9 Juli 2021)

DERElektrikER schrieb:


> Hallo, aufgrund von betrieblicher Neuausrichtung werde ich eine meiner beiden Eplan P8 Lizenzen verkaufen. Es handelt sich um eine EPlan Electric P8 Professional Lizenz mit Fluid als Add On. Die Lizenz ist Dongle basierend und wurde bisher noch nicht auf den neuen Lizenz Manager umgestellt. Ich habe für die Lizenz einen aktuellen Softwareservice Vertrag, welcher vom Käufer übernommen werden kann.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hallo , wollte fragen ob die Lizenz noch zu Verfügung steht ? Falls ja bitte um Kontaktaufnahme 
Danke
Schöne Grüße


----------



## ahunscher (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat noch jemand eine eine Eplan Professional Lizenz zu verkaufen? Bitte kurz unter ahunscher@schmersal.com melden! Vielen DAnk


----------



## ahunscher (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat noch jemand eine eine Eplan Professional Lizenz zu verkaufen? Bitte kurz unter ahunscher@schmersal.com melden! Vielen DAnk


ET_ING schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund von betrieblichen Änderungen habe ich zwei EPlan übrig und würde Sie gerne veräußern
> 
> ...


----------



## JJO (2 November 2021)

WSCH schrieb:


> Hallo alle Mitenander,
> 
> demnächste möchte ich in Ruhestand gehen und möchte meine Eplan Lizens abgeben.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich habe großes Interesse an Ihre  Eplan Lizens


----------



## temp_user (22 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,


im Jänner werde ich 12 Eplan P8 Proffesional Lizenzen verkaufen (die Lizenzen sind zurzeit in Österreich). Netto Preiss liegt bei 6500 €. Eine Rechnung kann ausgestellt werden.
Für alle Lizenzen zusammen ist der Press 70000 € netto.
Der Wartungsvertrag ist bis ende 2021 gültig.

Bei Fragen bitte an diese Email schreiben: temp.user556@gmail.com

LG


----------



## Shani (20 April 2022)

WSCH schrieb:


> Hallo alle Mitenander,
> 
> demnächste möchte ich in Ruhestand gehen und möchte meine Eplan Lizens abgeben.
> 
> ...


Hallo Herr WSCH,
ist die Lizenz noch vorhanden?
Vielen Dank!
MfG


----------



## davbei1 (20 Mai 2022)

Wir bieten auch zwei P8 Lizenzen an, mit Wartungsvertrag.


----------



## WagnerRaphael (20 Mai 2022)

Hallo,
Was würden Sie für die 2 Lizenzen verlangen ?


----------



## AndreasMa (23 Mai 2022)

davbei1 schrieb:


> Wir bieten auch zwei P8 Lizenzen an, mit Wartungsvertrag.


Hallo davbei1,

Ich anhabe Interesse an der Lizenz. Ist noch eine verfügbar, was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## AndreasMa (23 Mai 2022)

Hallo

Ich anhabe Interesse an der Lizenz. Ist noch eine verfügbar, was ist Ihre Preisvorstellung?
Gruß Andreas


----------

